# dish 129 in PUERTO RICO, is it watchable?



## ynotrhyme (Jan 27, 2012)

I live in Trujillo Alto , Puerto rico and i was just wondering if the dish 129 is watchable here on our little island? Thanks!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If it is, it's going to be pretty low on the western horizon. There are people in Miami who can't see 129 due to buildings in the way.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It is not able to be seen in PR, even with a large dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. 129 does not provide coverage to PR. 
http://jameslong.name/e129.html

There is some content on 119 and 110 spotbeams that cover PR, which makes up (some) for not being able to see 129, but 129 does not serve PR.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

129 is at about 27 degrees above the horizon in Puerto Rico, but you are VERY far from the beams, only spurrious signal would be available and a humongous dish might pull in a little signal but we can't afford that.


----------



## ynotrhyme (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks alot guys. So i'm just gonna forget about 129. One more question, how many HD channels would i get using 110, 119 and 61.5 (i hear that the only other satellite that gives hd to puerto rico is 61.5) assuiming i have the most expensive package dish network provides giving me all the HD's available? How many channels are we talking about? I heard around 20? Is this even possible? Would love to know, thanks! Or if you guys can tell me where i can find such information regarding HD channel count in Puerto Rico, i'd gladly go and read.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Check http://www.dishuser.org/puertorico.php
The page has suffered from neglect so don't consider it accurate and especially not complete at this point.


----------



## ynotrhyme (Jan 27, 2012)

BobaBird said:


> Check
> The page has suffered from neglect so don't consider it accurate and especially not complete at this point.


very helpful! thanks. Do you know if i could reach the 72 bird with maybe a 6 to 8 foot dish? Anyone know if its possible and if it would be effective enough once caught?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ynotrhyme said:


> very helpful! thanks. Do you know if i could reach the 72 bird with maybe a 6 to 8 foot dish? Anyone know if its possible and if it would be effective enough once caught?


72.7 does not provide coverage to PR. Not even a weak signal.
Map: http://jameslong.name/e72.html


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

James, DirecTV has vacated the TPs they were using at 72.5.


----------



## ynotrhyme (Jan 27, 2012)

BobaBird said:


> James, DirecTV has vacated the TPs they were using at 72.5.


does this help out Puerto Rico and their HD crisis? LOL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> James, DirecTV has vacated the TPs they were using at 72.5.


Yep. I need to go through my site and update a lot of things like that reference. Fortunately most of the "important stuff" (like channel lists) is updated automatically. I updated the capacity page last night to reflect the current situation.



ynotrhyme said:


> does this help out Puerto Rico and their HD crisis? LOL


Unfortunately not. The coverage of the satellite at 72.7 is roughly the same on all transponders. Continental US, no PR.


----------

